# Amazon Prime Instant Video on Premiere Supplied by SuddenLink?



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

From my reading, there seems to be alot of mystery and confusion regarding receiving Amazon Prime Instant Video on TiVO Premieires. And trying to find info on the Amazon site is inexplicably difficult.

* I think you can receive it on a Premiere, right?
* Would a cable provider (SuddenLink, who provides ZERO support for the TiVO they supply) turn it off for some reason?
* If the answer to item 1 is yes and item 2, maybe, how in the hell do I activate it on my Premiere?

Thank you,
Scott


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

Nevermind, I found it on the Amazon site:Amazon.com Help: About Watching Videos on Your TiVo.

Bottom Line: Amazon Instant Video is NOT SUPPORTED on Premieres supplied by cable providers. 
Nice...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yeah, bummer. Getting your own retail TiVo can sometimes be a workaround, though a few providers then block access to their TiVo On Demand app, where offered.


----------



## RDCHERO65 (Mar 15, 2017)

boulderskies said:


> Nevermind, I found it on the Amazon site:Amazon.com Help: About Watching Videos on Your TiVo.
> 
> Bottom Line: Amazon Instant Video is NOT SUPPORTED on Premieres supplied by cable providers.
> Nice...


Not by Samsung SMART devices either but it is available using Samsung SMART TV Web browser to get Amazon prime by direct internet. And I have made it work like Netflix on my TiVo, but now I go direct so if it transmits in 4k, I get direct 4k, not interpolated 4k.


----------

